# Fishing in Aruba



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

I will be fishing in Aruba In Feburary. Does anyone know of any good fishing spots from shore or good bottom fishing charters. Thanks


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

It is a strange place. Constant wind on the island. One side is windy beaches and the other is extremely rocky. We didn't surf fish but went out on a charter and caught tuna and a 350lb marlin- all within sight of land. You can split a charter if you book right when you get to your resort. I know this doesn't help a ton, but you will have a blast there!!!!!


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I was there 7 years ago. They do have party boats that go bot tom fishing. I went out on a charter as well and caught a mixed bag Mahi, wahoo, kingfish, and blackfin tuna all within a mile of the beach. I was told there were a lot of sharks on the south side of the island that could be caught from the surf.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for your the info guys.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...61902310&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl&authuser=0

I rented a nice house overlooking this shallow lagoon (spaans lagoenweg) in April 2011. I waded and fished the area every morning from sun-up till about 9am for 7 days. Never landed a fish but had 4 bite-offs on silver spoons. I have no idea what kind of fish they were but they were vicious bites and short fights. I didn't have any wire leaders, only 20# flouro. Very clear water as you may expect. Snorkeled a couple times and saw LOTS of small colorful fish but no big ones.

BTW - the first night we were there I woke up at 3am to see some prick 3 feet from my bed searching through my suitcase on the floor. I chashed his ass to the back door screaming at him, grabbed him by the arm, but he escaped with nothing - only to repeat the breakin on the house 2 doors down the same night! The house I rented had a burgler alarm which I set every night AFTER that! Lock up your stuff! Tight lines.
Jay


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I was there a couple of years ago, we stayed at an all inclusive resort on the east side of the island and had perfect weather every day.Like everyone said charters are close to shore for quality fish so they don't cost much because you don't have to burn much fuel and there are plenty of "walk-ons". 

I did pack a couple of travel rods and fished every morning at sun-up while the wife lounged in bed, after which we went to breakfast. There was plenty of smaller fish in the surf that took sabiki rigs or small jigs ( 1/16 oz. lead-heads with 2" tails) that were turned into live bait on a 4/0 with my bigger rod. Unfortunately no takers, but the hope was there. I did meet a guy that was doing the same thing and had been there the year before and he landed a 3' Barracuda the same way so you never know. 

There was a point about three resorts down from us that we would fish that had good deep water right off the beach where we fished with metal spoons and some hard swim baits, I had some hard knock-downs but no hook-ups. 

We also saw one morning where a large sea turtle had come ashore the night before and layed eggs on the beach not 5 feet from an outdoor bar so I guess the lights don't bother them as much as everyone thinks. She may have been there for the end of "Happy Hour"


----------

